# Adrenal Fatigue / Thyroid - Experience with Affecting Libido



## happybuddha (Aug 9, 2014)

I was reading an article today on Adrenal Fatigue which seems to be something than can affect libido. Does anyone have experience with this ? Is it possible to have this since your child was born for like 5 years ? 

Does anyone have experience with Adrenal Fatigue or Thyroid issues and how have things turned around for you ? I am imagining if these things impact your health , you would not 
actually know something was wrong if your in this state. You could just think your tired and everything else is stress for you ?

Please share : 
See Article : The Four Stages of Adrenal Fatigue


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

happybuddha said:


> I was reading an article today on Adrenal Fatigue which seems to be something than can affect libido. Does anyone have experience with this ? Is it possible to have this since your child was born for like 5 years ?
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Adrenal Fatigue or Thyroid issues and how have things turned around for you ? I am imagining if these things impact your health , you would not
> actually know something was wrong if your in this state. You could just think your tired and everything else is stress for you ?
> ...


I don't know much about long term adrenaline fatigue. 

But thyroid issues I do. Some women develop that during pregnancy. They often do not realize that they have this issue. Low thyroid can cause LD. 

Is there general fatigue and lethargy?


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

I had adrenal issues and was able to heal them by working with an incredible herbalist.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I have a neighbor that is a hypochondriac. She complained of having a sudden severe reaction to gluten (mind you she had been eating bread her whole life) which caused her to then have horrible problems with adrenal gland and thyroid fatigue. 

Because in her case since gluten is related to problems with her adrenal gland and thyroid, I suggested it was best she kept her gluteus muscles in a reclined position until something very exciting happens!


----------

